
TiDB developer PingCAP wants to expand in North America - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/11/tidb-developer-pingcap-wants-to-expand-in-north-america-after-raising-50m-series-c/
======
Rafuino
How does a $50M raise compare to other recent open source DB companies? This
seems huge to me but no comparable companies come to mind.

